# Boxing day & new years eve



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I always go out boxing day for a mooch this year i took Sindy my Deerhound x salukie x greyhound, she stand over 28in, never got that many just 4 only had a few runs, didnt even nead a lamp, with the snow, at least Sindy has stopped throwing the rabbits at me on the way back, sorry could only take a odd photo its hard when your by yourself,

Sindy









had a quick run out last nigh before the fire works started, only managed 4 runs with Gypsy my deerhound x greyhound she took 2, the other 2 i shouldnt have slipped i was a bit keen, my fault not the dogs, cheers jeff

gypsy


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like a fine time was had by all (except the rabbits) and a fine pair of animals. I've often considered trying to get something like that some day!


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Great pic I really enjoy seeing the way you guys doit across the pond. I would love to go there and do some rabbit hunting....


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

quick dogs are great to watch. nice pics.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Great pictures Jeff, I'm glad you came around to sharing some of your hunting experiences.

Those are beautiful dogs as well...it's ashame we can't do that over in the U.S because it looks like a great time......ehh my pup's a herder anyway..









Keep it up, and good luck in the future
- John


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Great pictures Jeff, I'm glad you came around to sharing some of your hunting experiences.
> 
> Those are beautiful dogs as well...it's ashame we can't do that over in the U.S because it looks like a great time......ehh my pup's a herder anyway..
> 
> ...


Its hard to do photos when you hunt by your self, i have a lamp a slingshot and the dogs, my wife is out tonight, she has been going out hunting by her self for over 35 years ha ha, a proper poacher, jeff


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice! There is some hope for hunting rabbits in the cold, I couldnt find any the other day when it was a frost but I will look again.. 
Well done! I love hunting rabbits, my favorite prey after that I like doves and then the rest


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

nice lurchers mate you cant beat lamping, its better on your own theres no mither, you can have a nice quiet mooch on your own pal


----------

